
Ask HN: Is anyone using the new online bank Number26? - microman
I signed up and verified for a current account with Number26 today. They&#x27;re a EU (in 6 countries) online-only, mobile-first bank:<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;number26.eu<p>I have to say I&#x27;m very impressed with this. I was able to sign up within 10 minutes and have an IBAN. This involved using the app to start a video call with a representative and take a picture of my password as well as verifying some information. I&#x27;m now waiting for my Mastercard to arrive.<p>Has anyone else set up and used an account day-to-day?
======
biafra
Are they available anywhere else but Germany?

I do not use it as my regular bank account. I only use it as a cheap (fee
free) way to get cash from ATMs.

